# What is a Plumbing Professional?



## Admin

PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. In our community the term "Plumbing Professional" refers to the following persons:

* Master Plumber, Plumbing Contractor, Journeyman Plumber, Pipe Fitter, Apprentice Plumber, and Plumbing Helper, Plumbing Inspectors and Plumbing Engineers.

* Plumbing Business Owners and Operators including management positions and their support staff. (Operations Manager, Service Manager, Project Manager, Superintendents, Customer Service, etc.)

* Drain Cleaning, Fire Sprinkler, Hydronic Heating, Boiler, Steam, Chiller, Municipal Water and Wastewater, Potable Water Treatment, Septic System, Water Well, Wastewater Treatment.


The above outline is what we as a community consider to be a Plumbing Professional on the PlumbingZone. It was developed with input from a wide variety of our members that work in different areas of the trade. If you do not see your particular aspect of the trade listed, but still consider yourself a Plumbing Professional, please send your request for inclusion to one of the Moderators via private message. Addressing this issue with individual members is to be done by the Administrator and Moderators ONLY.

Non-Plumbing Professionals are welcome to view and possibly participate in one of our sister sites:

http://www.contractortalk.com/
http://www.diychatroom.com/
http://www.drywalltalk.com/
http://www.electriciantalk.com/
http://www.hvacsite.com/
http://www.painttalk.com/
http://www.roofingtalk.com/
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/

Thank you.


----------

